# Carrier furnace not firing



## Keaysan (Sep 12, 2012)

This started last winter. Didnt think much of it but now not working at all. I went and did some trouble
Shooting. This is what is happening (gas self igniting furnace) if i shut power off when i turn
It back on immediately will blow cold air, then i can see the ignitors start to glow, but nothing happens. They
Shut off after about 30 seconds. It will repeat a few times and then quit when it doesnt ignite. So it seems all is working
But for some reason its not actually igniting. It working sometimes! Every once in a while the furnace will
Kick on and warm up the house.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds like your gas valve solenoid may be defective if your ignitor glows but there's no fuel to ignite and burn (e.g. flame).


----------



## Keaysan (Sep 12, 2012)

Is this a DIY fix? I fix most things myself, have worked on my gas water heater 
But not my furnace.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I cannot answer your question because I do not know your abilities, experience and skill level.

Question - Are you sure the NG is turned On and being fed all the way to the valve?


----------



## Keaysan (Sep 12, 2012)

Yea. It is definitely turned on as furnace will
Kick on and run sporadically. My skill
Level is beginnin for sure. I can do some
Simple fixes around the house. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Keaysan said:


> Yea. It is definitely turned on as furnace will
> Kick on and run sporadically. My skill
> Level is beginnin for sure. I can do some
> Simple fixes around the house. Thanks for your help!


I would recommend a service call to get it fixed. It shouldn't be anything major or overly expensive to repair.


----------



## Keaysan (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay. Thanks again for the information.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Good luck with it. 

Please mark your thread 'Solved'.


----------

